# Task Killer That Actually Works On Cm7?



## kash_android (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

do you guys know any task killers that actually kill an app? Advanced Task killer and Active Apps don't really seem to be working because they just seem to say they killed the app without actually doing it.

So, any help?

Cheers


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

kash_android said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> do you guys know any task killers that actually kill an app? Advanced Task killer and Active Apps don't really seem to be working because they just seem to say they killed the app without actually doing it.
> 
> ...


Don't run task killers on Android, they aren't needed. If you want to kill an App for some reason, you can set up long press on the back key to kill the currently running app. Under settings/applications/development.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Don't run task killers on Android, they aren't needed. If you want to kill an App for some reason, you can set up long press on the back key to kill the currently running app. Under settings/applications/development.


+1


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

The best task killer is android itself.


----------



## kash_android (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh...okay. I just thought after I had been using my TP for a bit it got a bit slow (for example changing from landscape to portrait). But hey, I'll listen to you and don't worry about it!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

do you mean touch pro or touch pad? lol Yeah I used to have the touch pro and I had to kill apps in that constantly, but this isnt winmo anymore







its android I used a task killer at first but it got annoying and messed with some apps that I wanted to keep running all the time.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

kash_android said:


> Oh...okay. I just thought after I had been using my TP for a bit it got a bit slow (for example changing from landscape to portrait). But hey, I'll listen to you and don't worry about it!


Download "cache cleaner ng" from the market. In the settings of the app, choose use old method. Place a shortcut on your desktop, and when it's getting slow clean the cache. It'll speed right up!

I also like watchdog. It will help you find apps that are poorly coded and a battery drain. I keep a link to "running services" on my desktop too. You can force stop an app from there if you wish.

Hope this helps you some...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Task killers == pointless in Gingerbread


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

fattire said:


> Task killers == pointless in Gingerbread


I thought the rationale people had for task killers was to kill apps on non rooted phones they didnt want (not that it really helps much). Since everyone on CM7 is rooted (so you can remove whatever you dont like) and we're running gingerbread, which does task management very very well (besides the fact the touchpad has a crapload of ram), why does anyone think they need a task killer?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> I thought the rationale people had for task killers was to kill apps on non rooted phones they didnt want (not that it really helps much). Since everyone on CM7 is rooted (so you can remove whatever you dont like) and we're running gingerbread, which does task management very very well (besides the fact the touchpad has a crapload of ram), why does anyone think they need a task killer?


Nope that would be something like root explorer or titanium backup or anything that can remove a system app.
Taskkillers are bad and Google actually removed the API to kill task and now all they do is restart the app.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Like everyone has already said, GB doesn't need an app killer. However, for times when you run into errors, or programs lag your device in the background, Active apps works just fine (even on the TP). Set it up as a 1x1 widget, and it will show you how many apps are open (without having to open it up), similar to the built-in Program Manager on Samsung phones. It's nice, because you can focus on closing only the apps that you open yourself, while ignoring those pesky apps that will re-open themselves.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi there,

try Task Changer PRO, perhaps is good for you!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8489-new-version-of-task-changer-now-with-back-option/


----------

